# Smashed my Garmin Edge 520 in a wreck today



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

1117181808 by Nate, on Flickr

Still managed to record the rest of my ride, which impressed me.

Unfortunately, Garmin is telling me it needs to be replaced, and not repaired.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow, what happened ?
You're still okay?

Garmin replacement, new 520 or looking into other models ?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

thasingletrackmastah said:


> Wow, what happened ?
> You're still okay?
> 
> Garmin replacement, new 520 or looking into other models ?


Stupid endo. I'm fine. Garmin is exchanging it for another for $100. Not a bad deal, but I was hoping for a repair. That screen is trashed, though.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

How is the bike???

Good you are safe!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> How is the bike???
> 
> Good you are safe!


Buggered up my carbon bar pretty good, so I decided to retire it before it snapped on a burly downhill months later.

I have been thinking of getting a wider bar for awhile, so I bought a 780mm Chromag bar.

Otherwise, the bike is fine.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

That's a Sux Donut. 

$100 for a crash replacement ain't bad at all. Even after the new 520 release there's nothing there that makes me want to change from the original so I'd dive on that offer. 

Is it a refurbished unit by chance? I have bought several Garmin refurb devices recently since they have all come in new packaging and with full warranty and none have let me down.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh My Sack! said:


> That's a Sux Donut.
> 
> $100 for a crash replacement ain't bad at all. Even after the new 520 release there's nothing there that makes me want to change from the original so I'd dive on that offer.
> 
> Is it a refurbished unit by chance? I have bought several Garmin refurb devices recently since they have all come in new packaging and with full warranty and none have let me down.


I expect it is a refurb. They will probably turn mine into a refurb after I return it.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

Should buff right out.. *sniff*


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

AFAIK, Garmin never repairs and only supplies refurb units. Over the past 10 years I've gotten 4 refurbs of different units (warranty or damaged) and they've all be indistinguishable from new, to the point I suspect they are new and they just trash the ones the get in return as it's probably cheaper than actually refurbing them.

Note: Do not return anything with the unit you send in as the refurb you get comes with nothing except the base unit in a generic box. Back when I sent in a 705 I even kept the SD card cover from the back of the unit.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Step up to the 1030 and never look back.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

My choice would be the new 520Plus.

From DC Rainmaker:

... let’s compare exactly how it’s different from the ‘original’ Edge 520 first:

– Added full map set for display of roads/routing
– Added turn by turn navigation capabilities, also route recalculation
– Has Trendline popularity routing engine overlaid atop the new maps
– Added Rider to Rider messaging (introduced on Edge 1030 last summer)
– Added two mountain bike trail apps loaded by default (TrailForks & Yelp)
– Updated Strava Segments algorithm found in Edge 1030 that is more accurate for racing segments
– Added slight differences in data page/field layouts
– Added new Extended Display mode for Garmin FR935/Fenix 5 integration as a secondary display (Edge 820/1030 will get too)
– Beefs up by 2g more than the Edge 520 (63g vs 61g)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Step up to the 1030 and never look back.


God no. I'd look back alright.



Lone Rager said:


> My choice would be the new 520Plus.
> 
> From DC Rainmaker:
> 
> ...


The only thing I'd care about would be easier map loading. The additional storage capacity would be a "nice to have" but the regular 520 works great for me. None of that is enough of a want for me to pay more for the "plus" version.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, for $100 get the refurbed 520. I was suggesting the 520Plus as an alternative to the large 1030 for those who might be looking to upgrade. Right now, Garmin is offering a $50 rebate on 520, 520Plus, 820 and 1030 Edges:

https://garmin.blogs.com/promotions/Give_an_Edge_Rebate_(eng).pdf


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> Yeah, for $100 get the refurbed 520. I was suggesting the 520Plus as an alternative to the large 1030 for those who might be looking to upgrade. Right now, Garmin is offering a $50 rebate on 520, 520Plus, 820 and 1030 Edges:
> 
> https://garmin.blogs.com/promotions/Give_an_Edge_Rebate_(eng).pdf


true. 520 plus all day over the 1030.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I hate rebates. I love the money back part but I'm like Veruca Salt. I WANT IT NOW, DADDY! :lol: I hate waiting for it. Just give it to me up front and I'm much more inclined to buy.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Harold said:


> true. 520 plus all day over the 1030.


I've got a 520, too. I'll take buttons over touch-screen for sure.
=sParty


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I was gonna write a poison pen letter here about all the things I hate about the 520+ compared to my old 520.

But they released a firmware beta update last week that fixed a few of them, plus added receive/reply whatsapp messages and some other stuff, so I'm too busy geeking out on the new functions to stay angry.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> I've got a 520, too. I'll take buttons over touch-screen for sure.
> =sParty


NEVER! Touch screen for life. Sure it's not perfect, but I love my touch screen on my 1000... upgraded mt 620 to a 645 this year, sure its good, but I still miss the touch screen. My GF also about a month in from going from a 620 to a 935, still moaning about the lack of touchscreen.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Touch screen on the 820 sux big time. It's different than the other Edge touch screens, in a bad way. The 820 was a disaster from the get go, typical of Garmin Sports stuff. A bunch of updates later and it's barely acceptable. I've used their aviation and marine units and they've been solid (as one would certainly hope).


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mik_git said:


> NEVER! Touch screen for life. Sure it's not perfect, but I love my touch screen on my 1000... upgraded mt 620 to a 645 this year, sure its good, but I still miss the touch screen. My GF also about a month in from going from a 620 to a 935, still moaning about the lack of touchscreen.


To each their own. Here in the cold, damp Pacific NorthWet, I'm not interested in removing my gloves to access a touch screen when I can work my GPS's buttons anytime -- including while wearing thick winter gloves. But if touch screen works best for you, by all means go for it. 
=sParty


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

My Garmin 1000 touch screen works with any gloves. And if you have the remote, you do not have to touch the screen at all if you are riding. Cheap and works well.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Pedalon2018 said:


> My Garmin 1000 touch screen works with any gloves. And if you have the remote, you do not have to touch the screen at all if you are riding. Cheap and works well.


I almost never touch my Edge 520 when riding, either. Maybe a couple of times to switch between the main timer screen and either the map or the elevation profile. Why bother with a remote when I only mess with the screen when stopped, anyway? Fiddling with your computer while riding is one of those things that takes your attention away from the trail and increases your chances of crashing. No thanks.

I also don't want a touch screen computer on the bike. I have one in my handheld Oregon. It works well for what it is, but I don't want it on the bike (I have used it on the bike, so I'm not talking out of my ass). Big, bright touchscreens are battery hungry, at minimum. They're annoying. No thanks.

The 1000 series models are too damn big for mtb use. You see what happened to my 520 that tucks right over the stem (for which I also use the silicone "condom" which unfortunately doesn't protect against the kind of impact I had here). There's no "tucking" any of the 1000 series models away anywhere. The 1000 series models are also too damn expensive. $600 MSRP. That's more than twice as expensive as MSRP on a 520+. For how much actually useful functionality for mtb riding? Not that much, really. No thanks.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Harold said:


> I almost never touch my Edge 520 when riding, either. Maybe a couple of times to switch between the main timer screen and either the map or the elevation profile. Why bother with a remote when I only mess with the screen when stopped, anyway? Fiddling with your computer while riding is one of those things that takes your attention away from the trail and increases your chances of crashing. No thanks.
> 
> I also don't want a touch screen computer on the bike. I have one in my handheld Oregon. It works well for what it is, but I don't want it on the bike (I have used it on the bike, so I'm not talking out of my ass). Big, bright touchscreens are battery hungry, at minimum. They're annoying. No thanks.
> 
> The 1000 series models are too damn big for mtb use. You see what happened to my 520 that tucks right over the stem (for which I also use the silicone "condom" which unfortunately doesn't protect against the kind of impact I had here). There's no "tucking" any of the 1000 series models away anywhere. The 1000 series models are also too damn expensive. $600 MSRP. That's more than twice as expensive as MSRP on a 520+. For how much actually useful functionality for mtb riding? Not that much, really. No thanks.


Agree with what you've said here, Harold.

Being an infomaniac  I set my 520 up with two 8-field pages of data that I (admittedly infrequently) toggle between. Including temp, battery status, sunset & sunrise, bearing, blah, blah. But truth be told, my most-reviewed data is grouped together on one page so I typically don't touch my 520 except to turn it on at ride's start and turn it off at ride's end. I like the size of the 520 and personally love the easy to use buttons.

I've used a touchscreen Garmin (810 IIRC, maybe 820) and didn't like it. Eventually gave it away, actually.
=sParty


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Meh, the 1000 isn't "too big", I've managed to mtb for 4 years with one (and having a watch before that either mounted or on wrist, I didn't like, too small)...clearly a 520 is too big also, maybe you need one of the teeny tiny ones Harold... just because size or touchscreen doesn't suit you, don't project that one everyone else. I love my touchscreen.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mik_git said:


> just because size or touchscreen doesn't suit you, don't project that one everyone else. I love my touchscreen.


Without intending to speak for Harold... no one said you couldn't or shouldn't like your touchscreen, mik_git. We just said what we prefer.
=sParty


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, thats true, but it's coming across "I don't like touchscreens, and your'e a fool if you do...". It may not be meant that way, but thats how its coming across.

But anyhoo...if I broke it I'd probably buy anther 1000, sure it's big, overly big for mtbing, ut I use it on the road too, so smaller would be easier, but it gets buy at the size it is. I'd still prefer a touchscreen, but I could get by without, but i'd be grumpy.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mik_git said:


> Yes, thats true, but it's coming across "I don't like touchscreens, and your'e a fool if you do...". It may not be meant that way, but thats how its coming across.
> 
> But anyhoo...if I broke it I'd probably buy anther 1000, sure it's big, overly big for mtbing, ut I use it on the road too, so smaller would be easier, but it gets buy at the size it is. I'd still prefer a touchscreen, but I could get by without, but i'd be grumpy.


Cool! It's all good then. Now you get your 1000 and I'll get my 520 and let's go riding. THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! Ridin' bikes. I won't be surprised if the bikes we show up with at the trailhead are different, too.  Whatever, we'll have fun. Hope to see you out on the trails soon, my friend.
=sParty


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure this could rival, droppers vs rigid, or spd vs flats, I think I might start a thread in general...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mik_git said:


> Meh, the 1000 isn't "too big", I've managed to mtb for 4 years with one (and having a watch before that either mounted or on wrist, I didn't like, too small)...clearly a 520 is too big also, maybe you need one of the teeny tiny ones Harold... just because size or touchscreen doesn't suit you, don't project that one everyone else. I love my touchscreen.


Let me elaborate on my "too big" comment and where it comes from.

I used an Oregon 450 on my bike for awhile. While the Oregon is WAY thicker than a 1000-series Edge, the length x width is not too different. I couldn't find anywhere to put it that my knees wouldn't hit it. Out front mount isn't really an option for the Oregon, and I get that that will get it out of the way of the knees, but I'm not putting an expensive computer out there on my mtb (I use that location for my 520 on my road bike).

The Edge 520 is out of the way enough that the only way it'll get damaged is if exactly this wreck happens - the bike winds up upside-down on top of a rock. $hit happens, but I like my computer to be as out of the way as possible and the smaller form factor works WAY better for me. I WOULD use an even smaller one if they didn't have limitations on functionality that I'm unwilling to accept. So far, the Edge 520 balances what I want with limitations that I'm willing and able to work with.

Look, this thread was never supposed to be a "which device" thread, anyway. *Someone else* interjected that crap into the discussion. If anything, it's about Garmin's crash replacement program. I shipped my smashed 520 out yesterday, and Garmin should get it on Wed. Not sure if they'll be operating on Friday or not, but realistically I don't expect a replacement to be sent until next week. If they get it out sooner, then yay. If not, no big.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I mount a laptop to my handlebar.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Harold said:


> Stupid endo. I'm fine. Garmin is exchanging it for another for $100. Not a bad deal, but I was hoping for a repair. That screen is trashed, though.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Nice. Garmin is pretty good about crash replacement. I had a similar incident with an older 800 way back. I now have a 520 and really like it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Just got an e-mail today that Garmin has received and is processing my smashed one. Ah, for holiday hours.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL at work, glancing at screen I read "Garmin has received and is proceeding to smash mine", too many weird things today at work, i need to go for a ride, or I went too hard at last nights race....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mik_git said:


> LOL at work, glancing at screen I read "Garmin has received and is proceeding to smash mine", too many weird things today at work, i need to go for a ride, or I went too hard at last nights race....


Lol. I did a pretty chilly ride today with my old Oregon 450t. A bit clunky, but it worked. Riding again tomorrow with it, because unless the email is super delayed, Garmin has not yet sent my replacement.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Got my replacement 520 today. Full retail packaging...not like previous refurbs I've bought that came in a more generic cardboard box. I think they just sent me a brand new one, which is cool.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Harold said:


> Got my replacement 520 today. Full retail packaging...not like previous refurbs I've bought that came in a more generic cardboard box. I think they just sent me a brand new one, which is cool.


Yeah, that's cool. But two weeks time... dunno about that but now that it's passed, who cares I guess, eh. And Thanksgiving was in there.
"Just" the 520 or the 520+ ?
=sParty


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Yeah, that's cool. But two weeks time... dunno about that but now that it's passed, who cares I guess, eh. And Thanksgiving was in there.
> "Just" the 520 or the 520+ ?
> =sParty


The holiday delayed the turnaround by abt 4 extra days.

Shipping each way took another 2 or 3 days each. I am not bothered by it.

And yeah, regular 520. Direct replacement for the one I broke.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------

